# Spod Rolle ????



## Monstercarp96 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo#h
Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar würdet ihr eine teure Spod Rolle kaufen und wenn ja was für eine ???
Lg Tim


----------



## armertoelpel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Also ich würde keine kaufen..

Irgendeine alte Rolle hat doch meistens jeder rumliegen.


----------



## rivercarp (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Wen du dir was zuverlässiges holem willst und nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben willst such nach gebrauchten daiwa emblems sind Arbeitstiere bekommste bei ebay zum erschwinglichen Kurs! Wen was neues dann die http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p617_Daiwa-Emblem-Spod-Reel.html


----------



## SharkAndFish (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Da ich rsr sein will auch wenns keine soo teure rolle ist aber eine super Rolle 

okuma powerliner :m

MfG Alex


----------



## carphunter1678 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Die Powerliner würde ich nicht zum Spodden nehmen, weil eine Spod schnell mal 150 bis 200gr Gewicht erreichen kann und ich glaube das die Rolle damit schnell überfordert ist.
Ich würde auch zur Daiwa Emblem Spod raten, ist ne gute Spodrolle vorallem sie hat einen großen Schnur einzug was Vorteilhaft ist wenn man eine Spod aus größerer Entfernung zurück holen muss.


Und was ist "rsr" ??



gruß Dennis


----------



## Monstercarp96 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Ok vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare meint ihr die Daiwa Rolle ist besser wie die shimano http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Shimano-Ultegra-Ci4-XTA_2390.html    ??

mfg Tim


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*



Monstercarp96 schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare meint ihr die Daiwa Rolle ist besser wie die shimano http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Shimano-Ultegra-Ci4-XTA_2390.html    ??
> 
> mfg Tim



ja, weil sie eine reine spod rolle ist!!

die ultegra ist für solche belastungen nicht geschaffen...


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Die Emblem Spod ist eigendlich eine schwarze Emblem Pro und das das nun eine speziell konstruierte Spodrolle ist, glaube ich nicht. Die meisten Rollen, die wir als Big Pit Rolle bezeichnen, sind eigendlich Rollen für das Brandungsangeln und haben mit Gewichten von 200g überhaupt kein Problem. 
Kommen wir mal zu den Anforderungen, die an eine Spodrolle gestellt werden:
Robustes Getriebe
Gute Schnurverlegung
hoher Schnureinzug
guter Lineclip
Diese Anforderungen erfüllen mehrere Rollen. In den nächsten Tagen kommt auch diese Rolle auf den deutschen Markt:
http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/catching-em/reels/big-pit-reels/shimano-aerlex-xta-spod-reel.html


----------



## mephy87 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Emblem Spod ist eigendlich eine schwarze Emblem Pro und das das nun eine speziell konstruierte Spodrolle ist, glaube ich nicht. Die meisten Rollen, die wir als Big Pit Rolle bezeichnen, sind eigendlich Rollen für das Brandungsangeln und haben mit Gewichten von 200g überhaupt kein Problem.
> Kommen wir mal zu den Anforderungen, die an eine Spodrolle gestellt werden:
> Robustes Getriebe
> Gute Schnurverlegung
> ...


 
Bei der Daiwa ist schon eine sehr stabile Achse verbaut (für mich das wichtigste an einer Spodrolle) und der Schnurclip ist flexibel und robust.

Ich persönliche nutze eine Shimano Navi XT-B 8000... die erfüllt völlig ihren Zweck und ist mir robust genug.


----------



## Monstercarp96 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spod Rolle ????*

Ok dann werde ich mal nach der Daiwa schauen, bei der von Shimano finde ich das Baitrunnersystem unnötig da man ja die Bremse einfach zuknallen muss.


----------

